# walleye fishing around fargo



## snowgoosekilla (Feb 18, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck walleye fishing in the Fargo area this spring, where would you try?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

The water is still too high. You will have to venture out farther where the water levels are normal.


----------

